# Getting tired of my old rib recipes, need a new one



## tc fish bum (Mar 14, 2018)

Ive got two, caramel apple and traditional  memp. dry rub. they wow the crowd but there just getting old hat. got any good ideas?


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 14, 2018)

I stick to the same rub, but sometimes I wrap them, sometimes I mop them, sometimes I finish them on the grill, and sometimes I inject them. And sometimes I just throw them on naked & let them go until they are done. It just depends on how I feel at the time!
Al


----------



## QueBeard (Mar 14, 2018)

For me lately it has been all about sweet and spicy. I start with a brown sugar base and then just keep adding stuff till I'm happy. Try some ancho chile powder and oregano!


----------



## sauced (Mar 14, 2018)

Same here...been doing a sweet and spicy rib for a while. I use Butchers Honey Rub, and for the sauce I use Blues Hog Competition sauce mixed with their Tennessee Red sauce. The family loves it!
I tried the plain salt & pepper one time and was almost beaten with the ribs by my loving family....lol


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 14, 2018)

We lightly apply our rub so the meat shines, not the rub. I don't burn out as often with rubs that way. I watch guys on TV pack the rub on their ribs. I did that early in my smoking efforts. No more.

My wife likes her ribs sauced, so I play with the sauce when I find myself getting bored with ribs. She likes a LOT of sauce, and I scrape off the excess. I used to make "his" and "hers" rib racks, but now I don't bother making two different types.  Keeps the peace and her happy. I generally use Sweet Baby Ray's as a base sauce, then make changes. Last weekend I added had some canned and drained crushed pineapple, a little of the drained pineapple juice, and bourbon.

Below is a link to the rub I use for ribs and pulled pork.  I do pile the rub on a butt, but not the ribs.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/no-sugar.269839/#post-1768064

I was going to post pics, but can't; system is updating with changes.

Had another thought. Change up the wood you use. I cycle between hickory, apple, cherry, and mesquite in that order. I'm on the cherry cycle now.


----------



## tc fish bum (Mar 14, 2018)

pineapple/ bourbon or rum sounds like a great idea. I heat with a outside wood furnace so I have a lot of oak, maple and cherry to smoke with, and I too have been on a cherry kick lately. gonna do a corned beef brisc. with cherry this week. thanks for the ideas everyone


----------

